# Paint to match Crema Marfil Marble



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Slap your friend and go back to enjoying it like you were before.:yes:

J


----------



## Misslpc1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh J! Can't say I haven't thought about it but I'm pretty non-violent. :laughing:


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, me too, but shee:hang::hang:sh....some discretions call for immediate retaliation!


Tell your "friend" their kid is butt ugly...:laughing:

J

P.S. Run for cover as you do this...for some reason objects seem to go flying right after you make this kind of statement....don't ask how I know this :whistling2:


----------



## lbuda (Mar 17, 2009)

Misslpc1 said:


> Hi, I need help, I just installed Crema Marfil marble countertops in my bathroom. My current paint color is Camoflage by Benjamin Moore which has a horrible name but is a nice grayish green. I thought it went well with the marble and my botanical prints that I have as art work but I had a friend come over who said it was 'horrible'. Now I am at a loss at what to do and I'm doubting myself. I would like a color to match the crema marfil and my botanicals. Any ideas? My sinks are white Toto Lloyd and the faucets are polished chrome Toto Lloyd style. I'm going for sleek, modern, hotel kind of look. Thanks. Laura Clifford :huh:


Hi,

The best color would be Silver Sage from Resturation Hardware. I goes with EVERYTHING. It changes color during the day and night. Or another choice might be a soft white by Kelly Moore -


----------

